# Path Reports



## tmlofton (Dec 16, 2009)

I was wondering if everyone is waiting on path reports to bill office procedures? (ex. colpo, endo biopsy)


----------



## jjanem (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi, 
We code the reason we are doing the colp or endo biopsy which is usually from an abnormal pap or use other signs/symptoms.  Rationale:  code what you know at the end of the encounter. jane


----------



## MissTaylor (Dec 28, 2009)

So do we. We don't wait for paths.


----------



## LTibbetts (Dec 28, 2009)

We actually wait until the record is complete before we code, even though we can't code the path results (for outpatients) without documentation from the provider on that account.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Dec 28, 2009)

We send off the biopsy with the reason but wait til the path is back to put the diagnosis of the results on the claims


----------

